# télécharger les illustrations d'albums



## minimum (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je cherche à télécharger via itune store les illustrations de mes albums déjà présents dans mon imac. Comment dois-je procéder ??.


----------



## Pooki (25 Octobre 2009)

Si tu les as achetés sur iTunes, tu les auars automatiquement avec, dans ce cas re-télécharge ton album. Sinon, tu peux essayer en faisant un clic droit sur ton album et choisir "obtenir les illustrations d'albums".
Le plus simple sinon est de la trouver dans Google Images et la mettre toi même sur ton album (Pomme + I)


----------



## minimum (25 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour le renseignement.
J'ai essayé avec amazon ou bien google image mais la qualité des illustration n'est pas terrible...
On m'a parlé de gimmesometune ( que j'ai téléchargé ), mais je ne sais pas l'utiliser convenablement: je ne parviens pas à obtenir d'illustration par ce biais.
Sais-tu comment il fonctionne ??.


----------



## Pooki (25 Octobre 2009)

Non je ne connais pas du tout. Par contre dans Google Image, lorsque tu cherches, mets comme critère "Grande" par exemple. Comme ça tu auras que les pochettes grands formats et non celles qui font 25px sur 25


----------



## minimum (25 Octobre 2009)

Ok, merci pour l'info je vais essayer.


----------



## Damonzon (25 Octobre 2009)

Il existe aussi des widgets pour rechercher les pochettes d'album comme amazon art par exemple.


----------

